# Spectating at Agility Trials?



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Is it ok to bring a dog to watch trials, assuming your dog is quiet and well behaved?

Does it vary by event, or by organization?

I'm considering going to check out local trials. I've been to a couple with Denali to spectate and she was a bit spazzy at the first one but I figured out how to keep her calm at the second and it was really fun. I want to check things out since it's a bit different in sunny San Diego than frozen Colorado, and I want to get a better idea of how things run. I don't want to go to my first trial and have no idea what to expect.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

In most cases, it is fine to bring your dog to trials. Actually my trainer encourages us to do so, so that the dog gets used to the excitement. Most of the trials here in San Diego are in public venues, so there is nothing to stop you. Have your relocated yet? There are tons of trials in Rohr Park in Bonita. It is a public park. We get lots of spectators there. You do have to be sure that your dog is well behaved if you are near the rings or they will ask you to move away.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Awesome, that's exactly why I wanted to know, to get her used to it a bit more. We are in Chula Vista, really close to get to Rohr Park  I'm tentatively planning on being in the AKC trials in July at Rohr Park, but have to see how well she's adjusting to running outside on grass. Bit more distracting!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Generally yes, it's allowed if there's enough space. Try to keep your dog away from the ring as much as possible because it can make some dogs nervous to have other dogs ringside while they're running. Also, absolutely no barking or whining while watching other dogs run, as it is highly distracting.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I took Kimma to a trial to spectate a couple of weeks ago. It was a really good idea. I was preparing for the worst and expecting her to be really on edge, barky, and just a nut. And of course, if she acted that way, we would have left, no problem. But she was awesome - quiet and happy to sit around and watch the world for about an hour and 20 minutes. Though once we got there, we walked the perimeter for about 15-20 minutes. Overall, it was a fantastic training opportunity for us.

Just be prepared to leave/redirect/do some training if Denali gets over threshold, or of course leave. How old is Denali?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I plan on taking it slow, we don't move closer to the ring until she's calm and able to focus on me. She does tend to get whiny at first at agility but treats have always worked to get her attention and keep her quiet. Walking around the perimeter is a great idea! She is almost 15 months.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

My agility club used to have a lot of CPE and NADAC trials at Rohr Park, but the club is now located on a field in North County so they don't have trials there anymore. There are AKC trials there almost weekly. We haven't done AKC and I wasn't planning on it either, but now I am thinking more and more about it as it is a shorter drive to Rohr Park for me too. So if you see a little cavalier running, stop by and introduce yourself. I will send you a PM if I enter a trial there if you like.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Cav, please do PM me!
As I said, I am tentatively planning on going to the trial at Rohr park July 8-9th, and there is an AKC trial in Point Loma the week before that too that I may go for. It'll all depend on how Nali is adjusting and getting back into things. I will plan on being at trials in the next couple months to get her more used to the environments here. If you see a white husky with a tall thin blond girl, come say hi!


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

It depends on the trial. Usually they will have posted whether non-competing dogs are allowed on site or not. Some actually don't like it, but most of the time it's not a problem I found. Kids are usually more of a problem...


----------



## Maet (May 16, 2011)

I have Great Dane dog and i want to be send my dog to be tamed by a professional coach for the competition.Who may provide me the services ?
dog fence


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Maet said:


> I have Great Dane dog and i want to be send my dog to be tamed by a professional coach for the competition.Who may provide me the services ?


Are you saying that you're looking for someone to train your dog to do agility? That might be tough to find - the vast majority of people in the sport train the dogs they own and own the dogs they train. It takes a ton of work to train a dog to do agility, and it generally can't be done without regular training sessions, particularly when the dog is just starting out.

Also, great danes, IMO, do not make great agility prospects. Any giant breed is going to have trouble stuffing themselves into a tunnel that is shorter than they are. It is uncomfortable for the dog, and I would never ask any dog of mine to do such a thing.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

There are people that will train your dog in sports for you. A woman on my old flyball team will do it for pay. I would want to train my own dog though, that's half the fun.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Also, great danes, IMO, do not make great agility prospects. Any giant breed is going to have trouble stuffing themselves into a tunnel that is shorter than they are. It is uncomfortable for the dog, and I would never ask any dog of mine to do such a thing.


 
I know of Mastiffs that do agility, and there are classes for giant breeds that use larger tunnels. The key is NO JUMPING until they've reached 18 months to two years due to the slow growth of giant breeds.

*Agility* for the *Mastiff*

YouTube - Incredible *Agility* *Mastiff*


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> I have Great Dane dog and i want to be send my dog to be tamed by a professional coach for the competition.Who may provide me the services ?


I don't know anyone who has a professional handler (except of course the big names in the sport) in agility, but that doesn't mean that it doesn't happen. But if you are planning to handle your dog yourself, honestly, training the dog is the easiest part. Learning correct handling manuvers to guide your dog on the course is what takes a lot of practice and training. The dogs learn the obstacles fairly quickly, but a simple shoulder move or facing the wrong direction can send your dog to the wrong obstacle in a flash. If you are going to compete with your dog, you will need lots of training for yourself. I always say that my dog does great in the agility ring despite my efforts to mess her up.:redface:


----------

